# What have you done because you play golf??



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

What have you changed to suit you play golf? 
I ask this because I was doing a stero install on my car on the weekend with the sub and amp. When I was making up the boxes and mounting points for them I made it so I could still fit my golf bag and cart in my boot. 

So have any of you done anything like this?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

What an interesting thread... I'd have to think about it a bit as far as adult life is concerned. I know in college, I took classes as early as possible so I had time to have both a job and play golf in the afternoons.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> What an interesting thread....


Thanks hopefully we gets interesting replies.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

The clubs are in the truck all the time or if we use the car the clubs are in the trunk.
I've been watching the golf channel more, the wife wants to learn how to play.
And when not playing because of darkness I'm on the golf forum sending messages to some pretty good guys in Miami, Australia, Wisconsin, Ohio, Colorado, California, Canada, Scotland and England.


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

Keep my golf shoes and clubs in my trunk at all times, reschedule jobs earlier to have time to golf, took out speakers in my trunk to fit clubs.

Put a "I'd rather be driving a Titleist" bumper sticker on my Lexus. Kinda like drawing a mustache on the Mona Lisa.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

J.Lacoste said:


> Keep my golf shoes and clubs in my trunk at all times, reschedule jobs earlier to have time to golf, took out speakers in my trunk to fit clubs.
> 
> Put a "I'd rather be driving a Titleist" bumper sticker on my Lexus. Kinda like drawing a mustache on the Mona Lisa.



I don't leave my clubs in my car and more since it got broken into luckily the clubs weren't in there at the time. I'd love to be able to make my work times suit my golf times.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would never tell the people I work with, because the reason is not just to cut down on hours and overheads, but the reason I like to put the office on short hours during the summer is so I can go straight to the course and get in a full 18 before my wife gets home for dinner.

I've thought a lot about this thread and couldn't believe I was having trouble answering it, but then I looked at the clothes in my closet. I'd say 90% of my shirts are golf shirts, with the mandatory few button downs to wear with a suit. Three of my belts have little metal conchos on them with golfers or crossed clubs... Every baseball hat I own, with one exception, has either a golf company on it or a guitar store or company on it... I'm beginning to catch on.

I suppose I also plan what I make for dinner, (reservations), based around whether my wife is going to be late, but that's when I go to play golf too, so which am I really planning around?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

DennisM said:


> I would never tell the people I work with, because the reason is not just to cut down on hours and overheads, but the reason I like to put the office on short hours during the summer is so I can go straight to the course and get in a full 18 before my wife gets home for dinner.
> 
> I suppose I also plan what I make for dinner, (reservations), based around whether my wife is going to be late, but that's when I go to play golf too, so which am I really planning around?


If your wife ask you plan around her but we all really know that your planning around your golf :laugh: . Do you own your own bussiness do you Dennis? What do you do?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> If your wife ask you plan around her but we all really know that your planning around your golf :laugh: . QUOTE]
> 
> Ya know, us more mature/married golfers have to do more planning. tis better to get chin music than no golf at all
> and you shall learn this in August or shortly after. heh heh heh


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

We've been together for 8 years now Bob I've learnt a bit so far but I'm sure that theres more to come...


----------

